
Show HN: Citizen – Real-time local crime alerts on iOS and Android - tbfaux
http://citizen.com
======
wilrnh
I've been on the beta for a while, and I love the potential behind this idea.
But the thing that's most interesting for me to see is if/how the
conversations about transparency will evolve now that something you walk
around with everyday is putting it physically in your face, and quite bluntly
imo.

------
tbfaux
Citizen is launching today after originally being released as Vigilante (for
iOS only) back in October. Update from the team here:
[https://medium.com/@CrimeNoMore/introducing-
citizen-a8d2f3fa...](https://medium.com/@CrimeNoMore/introducing-
citizen-a8d2f3fabf03#.ive89bp0p)

